# Can we bring a box and a portable cart on the NCEES exam room?



## niwde (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi all,

I planning to put all my reference materials in a black plastic box without cover and a cart on the exam. Are they allowing us to bring boxes and cart during the exam?

Thanks..


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 23, 2012)

you should be able to. Check the instructions and or your state boards for restrictions


----------



## blybrook PE (Oct 23, 2012)

It depends on the site.

I have seen wheeled luggage, bankers boxes and milk crates. I utilized milk crates and a regular moving dolly. I had to empty the crates and leave them with the dolly in the "lobby" of the testing area, but it was othewise acceptable to have them for moving the reference materials into the testing area. Several people asked to utilize the dolly to get their materials out of the site at the end of the day.

Good luck with your exam.


----------



## niwde (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks blybrooks,

Actually my plan is putting all my materials in a see through food crates on a folding cart. I will going to take the test in Pomona, California. I m just curious if the proctors there are strict in regards with transporting the reference materials..


----------



## Peele1 (Oct 24, 2012)

Just about everyone at my site had some sort of containment and transportation. We had an area at the front of the room to put suitcases and carts. I used plastic milk crates and a cart. I kept the crates at my desk. Only one book on the desk at a time is the general guide, but not a rule. I also had a small cooler with snacks and drinks. They were fairly flexible with what was brought in.

They gave us a list of things to bring and things not to bring. You should have a list.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 24, 2012)

I nothing better than a gym bag to store my stuff. It looked like I was carrying a body into the exam given how heavy it was.


----------



## JMT (Aug 26, 2013)

I was under the impression you had to have all of your books on the desk during the PE exam in Pomona, California. Is that correct? Or can you leave them in the crates under the desk until you need *whatever* book?

I didn't see this specified in the NCEES letter, but I may have skimmed over it.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 27, 2013)

In Georgia I had a wheeled crate and a box and Stacked books next to me on the ground..


----------



## Lomarandil (Aug 27, 2013)

In California (Del Mar) in April, I brought all my material in a wheeled suitcase, which I was able to leave under the corner of my table. I put the references I planned to use most on the table, but was allowed to leave the other references in the suitcase until I needed them.


----------



## JMT (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## ptatohed (Sep 13, 2013)

JMT said:


> I was under the impression you had to have all of your books on the desk during the PE exam in Pomona, California. Is that correct? Or can you leave them in the crates under the desk until you need *whatever* book?
> 
> I didn't see this specified in the NCEES letter, but I may have skimmed over it.




J, I took my exam at Pomona. I had a dolly with a banker's box (no lid) to my side on the floor and would only 'check out' each book as needed.


----------



## solomonb (Sep 13, 2013)

Before I would take half of the library to the testing site, I would identify the key books that I needed and take only those. Reviewing the test protocol on the NCEES web site will give you the subjects on the exam. By reviewing the various topics on the test, the books that have those topics contained therein, you will normally find that you can get the job done with less than 7-8 books total. You can certainly take many, many books, however, if you have to waste time going through a bunch of books-- you loose valuable time. A thought to consider.


----------



## JMT (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks for the info Pt. I will be taking it in Pomona next month so that helps!

I'm not bringing a ton of books but someone told me all references had to be on the table and I remember how small those tables were for the EIT without any reference material!


----------

